# wuts your favorite lift?



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

inb4 bicep curls


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Db shoulder press


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Squats


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

squater said:


> inb4 bicep curls


Barbell curls are actually my favourite lift  Love the feeling of a good bicep pump and I've got genetically strong biceps, so I look strong when I'm standing there strict-curling 60kg


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Pull ups


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Any pressing


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Tricep kick backs in the squat rack


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Rows for dem hoezzzz maayynneee


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DEADLIFTS!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Squats


BOOM! Same.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Starz said:


> Pull ups


Actually shiit... pull ups!

Squats or pull ups. Pull ups or squats.. it's a close call. Impossible. Love them both! :bounce:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Close grip barbell bench press for the big win.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Couple of years ago it would have been deads.

Now it's all a chore. :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighted toe curls


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Actually shiit... pull ups!
> 
> Squats or pull ups. Pull ups or squats.. it's a close call. Impossible. Love them both! :bounce:


Hahahahahaaa!! :lol: definitely an exercise, I just love to do.  pi55es me off, when I see people cheat on them or even worse ''kip'' a new fave of mine, actually haven't been doing them that long, all in all, but single arm db rows are a winner mate. :thumb: amazing exercise.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

sumo deadlift


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Deadlift or Squat, can't decide


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Squat at the moment but it varies to dead lift depending on what I'm feeling strongest on. Bench I hate.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Decline bench


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I like this one on the Burj Dubai


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I like this one on the Burj Dubai


Sh1t I've misunderstood the thread


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

I said:


> Barbell curls are actually my favourite lift  Love the feeling of a good bicep pump and I've got genetically strong biceps' date=' so I look strong when I'm standing there strict-curling 60kg  [/quote']
> 
> i hope you dont do it on the squat rack m8


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

squater said:


> i hope you dont do it on the squat rack m8


Oh yes, can't risk dropping a 60kg barbell on my toes now can I


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Cable Crossover at the end of a chest session. naughty


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Used to be deadlift but now its overhead press.

I cant stand squatting though hate it with a passion.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Squatting..... its as much of a test psychologically with me as physical. Can i have a second? Ok, incline dbell press- but i never get to do it much cos my gyms dbells aren't heavy enough:cursing:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

1 legged squats on an inflatable ball


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Deadlift :thumb:


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

OHP


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

deadlift because its the one with the highest numbers.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

This one hits delts and tri's hard...


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> This one hits delts and tri's hard...


Sloppy form though..


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Db bench press


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Standing military press, just feels right.


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Squats!!!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Single helmet dumbell penis rows!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Cant choose between deadlift and dumbell chest press


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Squats, as its my strongest lift.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

DB row


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Superseries of bench dumbbell flyes+press


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

Pull ups then push ups!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

DB Bench press


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Squats, Rack Pulls and Rows


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DB incline press


----------



## Gunshow (Jul 16, 2014)

Deadlifts !!!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Cash hoist


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2015)

T Bar Rows or Barbell Rows


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mini skirts

[email protected] summer is here


----------



## MVAR (Apr 14, 2015)

Love deadlifts :thumb: not so much squats


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

mine is snatch

cosit combines deadlifts,squats,speed and focus with heavy loads


----------

